
Faking it: seven-segment displays - icey
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/fakeseven
======
jrockway
OK, but now I want a real 7-segment display with RGB LEDs driving it. Google
seems to suggest that this does not exist :(

~~~
unwind
Then you need to build your own: <http://www.jave.de/blog2/?p=7>. :)

~~~
jrockway
Tempting. It would certainly make for a beautiful (and unique) desk clock.

------
Raphael
L?

~~~
ableal
L for low, H for high.

